# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  El Pedregal S.A.: Video institucional 2007

## Bruno Cillóniz

Encontré un video institucional de El Pedregal donde se muestra el trabajo que vienen realizando con la uva de mesa peruana de exportación. Siempre es bueno difundir el trabajo que hacemos los peruanos. 
Ojalá le vaya muy bien en este 2009 a El Pedregal y a todas las empresas agroexportadoras del país, tanto de uva, como de los demás productos que exportamos al mundo. 
Yo estoy convencido que la fruta peruana es la mejor del mundo. Sólo falta que convenzamos al resto del mundo; y para ello es muy importante la difusión. 
Saludos  Temas similares: Agrícola Cerro Prieto (Video Institucional 2009) Video Institucional AGROIDEAS Video ProHass (Institucional 2007) Institucional Proyecto Chavimochic (2008) Video Institucional: Fundo Sacramento

----------


## rikzul

Esta empresa El Pedregal s.a a cambiado su logotipo y hay mucha mas informacion en su pagina web, y han sacado un nuevo video institucional,pero no lo encuentro en youtube, espero encontrarlo para descargarlo. gracias

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Gracias por la información. Voy a ver si logro encontrar el video en YouTube, o me pondré en contacto con ellos para ver si les interesaría publicarlo en el foro. 
Saludos

----------


## rikzul

yo ya logre descargar el video de su pagina con un programa que tiene un truco, pero no se si sera ilegal ponerlo en youtube para luego enlazarlo a esta pagina, es posible?

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Creo que deberías conseguir una autorización de parte de ellos, para subirlo a YouTube y evitar posibles problemas en el futuro. 
Una vez en YouTube, los videos son de carácter público, pero deberías conseguir antes una autorización para subirlo; y de ahí lo podemos enlazar al foro. 
¿Conoces a alguien en la empresa?  
Me voy a mover por mi lado a ver si consigo la autorización para colgarlo en YouTube y en el foro... te aviso cualquier novedad. 
Gracias por tu ayuda para darle más y mejores contenidos al foro. 
Saludos

----------


## GSM2009

> Encontré un video institucional de El Pedregal donde se muestra el trabajo que vienen realizando con la uva de mesa peruana de exportación. Siempre es bueno difundir el trabajo que hacemos los peruanos. 
> Ojalá le vaya muy bien en este 2009 a El Pedregal y a todas las empresas agroexportadoras del país, tanto de uva, como de los demás productos que exportamos al mundo. 
> Yo estoy convencido que la fruta peruana es la mejor del mundo. Sólo falta que convenzamos al resto del mundo; y para ello es muy importante la difusión. 
> Saludos

 exactamente cual es la direccion de la empresa EL PEDREGAL S.A

----------


## gpacheco

Si buscas en Internet "El Pedregal S.A.", llegarías a su página web y podrías conseguir sus datos de contacto. 
Como veo que estás cansado, te los copio para ti:  *Jr. Monte Rey N˚355 Piso 11 Chacarilla, Surco.* *centraloffice@pedregalsa.com* *Telf: 626-7300* *Fax: 626-7301*  
Saludos

----------

